# Is this normal



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think the fur on her pad is anything to worry about.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I just inspected the feet of the lying closest to me and his feet look very similar (he's not a Golden)...


----------

